# Favourites



## sean (Aug 16, 2006)

What are everybodies favourite species of mantis? Considering what they look like and their personalities!


----------



## wuwu (Aug 16, 2006)

i've only kept 8 species so far and my favorite is violin mantids.


----------



## Ian (Aug 16, 2006)

I think the best by far, are the Popa, and the Pseudempusa. I have been so impressed be their threat poses, and the way they just collapse at the sign of danger! Excellent little beasts.


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2006)

I like a lot of them but as far as ease of keeping and few problems I would have to say africans are the easiest. I like most of what I have kept though.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Aug 16, 2006)

ok i dislike chinese because they are so nasty. africans, marbled and giant indian are what i have now and they have all been super easy. there so beatiful aswell that i dont think id ever want something like an orchid mantis


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 16, 2006)

i've kept 8 species, and of them my favourite has been the orchids, for lots of reasons.

their look and colour and markings, their ninja poses and dances,

their calculated jumps from one of my hands to the other,

the way they parachute down from a height (only seen once),

and they always want to drink sweat off me. from what i can tell they're the most accurate prey catcher i've had and quite daring ( for their size ). and it's really easy to see what's going on when it's caught something ( because it's white).

i wish it was more active and communal though


----------



## Joe (Aug 17, 2006)

i've kept about 20 or more species and my personal favorites are the deroplatys desiccata and european mantids. desiccata are pretty hard to keep to me but are pretty awesome when it comes to looks and behavior. the european mantids have a great presonality and are pretty tough for a common mantis. they also very rarely picky on what they eat

Joe


----------



## clemsonfight (Aug 17, 2006)

Well I've only kept 3 species, and only 2 through adulthood (my Spiny Flower is still L3).

I love Chinese mantids mainly because its the first species I've ever kept. My aunt's house is almost overrun with them outside, so I always catch a lovely green 6 inch female from over there and she lays me some egg cases :-D. They are fun to keep, I think.

Other I've kept which wasn't nearly as fun was the Carolina mantis. Despite being our state insect, this one is not my fave lol.

And I love my Spiny Flower Mantis but seeing as how I havent had it long I really cant judge.


----------



## jonpat83 (Aug 17, 2006)

It so hard to pick just 1, I love all the flower mantids cause they are so colourfull and beautiful, very good feeders (one of my Theopropus elegans has a habit of leaping of her perch to catch moths as they fly by and she never misses!), so easy to keep, lively charactors and just plain brilliant! Cant pick just one though


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 18, 2006)

P. whalbergii definatly. Always wanting to eat luna moths and such.....very cool looking and playful.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 18, 2006)

you can say that again mine are very hyper now lol


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Aug 18, 2006)

my P. whalbergii's sub-adult at mo, i've never seen one adult before, it might become my favourite i dont know.

Theopropus elegans actually diving for food?! that's be amazing, i gotta see that


----------



## jonpat83 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah the first time I saw it I thought she just slipped but then she did it another time, she doesnt seem to worry about where she's gonna land, just wants her dinner! It's quite funny :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 19, 2006)

say that again!!!


----------



## bruty2fruity (Aug 21, 2006)

do all you guys keep them as pets or do you supply overstock to encourage others in the hobby??


----------

